# a simple question about espresso



## TommyDawg

At lunch today, I ordered an espresso. When it came, it had a thin slice of lemon peel, about a half inch wide and maybe 2 inches long. Do you actually drop the peel in the coffee, or dip it and remove, or is it just decoration for the plate? Thanks.
Tom


----------



## jkiley

Personally, I'll be damned if anything is going into my coffee.


----------



## TSWalker

TommyDawg said:


> At lunch today, I ordered an espresso. When it came, it had a thin slice of lemon peel, about a half inch wide and maybe 2 inches long. Do you actually drop the peel in the coffee, or dip it and remove, or is it just decoration for the plate? Thanks.
> Tom


In my barista days, I had heard that the lemon peel was used to clean the rim of the cup. Regardless of any real or imagined Italian traditions, most would not consider it a breach of etiquette for you to simply ignore the peel.


----------



## eyedoc2180

I tend to toss it in, occasionally with a sugar cube, but I don't know why.


----------



## KenR

If one is included, I just tend to drop it in also.


----------



## RM Bantista

TSWalker said:


> In my barista days, I had heard that the lemon peel was used to clean the rim of the cup. Regardless of any real or imagined Italian traditions, most would not consider it a breach of etiquette for you to simply ignore the peel.


Twist the peel, which liberated the oil in the zest, and wipe the zest around the lip of the cup, place the zest in the saucer, and partake with appreciation for the combinations of aroma and flavor. Like anything, one may find it to your taste or not, but it's there if you do.

regards,
rudy


----------



## TommyDawg

Excellent. Thanks RM.
Tom


----------



## Andy

You can squeeze the strip of lemon peel and drop it into the espresso, but that's just an option!

I once ask for an espresso at a restaurant and was told they didn't have any. So I said just a regular cup of coffee please, but bring it out really fast! :icon_smile:


----------



## cecil47

Exactly. With a twist is my favorite way to have espresso.


RM Bantista said:


> Twist the peel, which liberated the oil in the zest, and wipe the zest around the lip of the cup, place the zest in the saucer, and partake with appreciation for the combinations of aroma and flavor. Like anything, one may find it to your taste or not, but it's there if you do.
> 
> regards,
> rudy


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Never tried that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## greene

Now that's interesting! Never come across that before.

Did a bit more research on it and came across this forum here: https://www.baristaexchange.com/forum/topics/1688216:Topic:46287?commentId=1688216:Comment:221729

To put it simply it is to remove any excessive bitterness and they say it's an insult if it is used because it means the espesso has been over extracted. My question is, why you would you offer lemon if you knew that people would put it in your coffee?

Suppose it is kind of like salt & pepper shakers on a restaurant table?


----------



## JerseyJohn

I just leave it on the plate. My wife, on the other hand, puts sugar in her espresso but doesn't stir it. She drinks the coffee, then uses the lemon peel to scrape up the coffee-flavored sugar and eats the peel. :crazy: Each to his/her own.


----------



## Snow

Lemon served with espresso is called Cafe Romano. And is not a traditional Italian thing. So, leave it on the saucer or eat it, it is entirely up to you. You can read this article for a deeper insight.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Some may use the lemon to cleanse their palette before they drink the espresso. My preference is a place that will serve a half glass of Perrier or the like with the espresso, so that you can cleanse your palette slightly before enjoying the espresso while the bubbly also serves the dual purpose of aerating your taste buds to enhance the flavour.


----------



## Shaver

Maybe I do not have my 'eye on the ball' but not even in Italy have I ever noticed a slice of lemon served with my espresso. I suspect that this is an affectation; but, generously, 'traditions' must begin somewhere! 

Lemon with tea, on the other hand, is a long-standing English practice.


----------



## imabsolutelyunique

Never noticed it before.. Thanks for the idea. I think I will simple ignore it next time : )


----------



## Haffman

Snow said:


> Lemon served with espresso is called Cafe Romano. And is not a traditional Italian thing. So, leave it on the saucer or eat it, it is entirely up to you. You can read this article for a deeper insight.


Thanks. I really struggle to see how the taste or smell, or indeed the sight, of a lemon will do anything other than detract from the enjoyment of a quality espresso. Save the lemon for Earl Grey or Bombay Saphire!


----------



## joyfulbunny

espresso drinks are the best, keeps you alert and awake. starbucks aspresso products, you can try it. i know all of you had!


----------



## Howard

jkiley said:


> Personally, I'll be damned if anything is going into my coffee.


except creamer.


----------



## Rick Blaine

IIRC, Lavazza serves espressos with lime peel.


----------



## Howard

I like espressos plain.


----------



## Hitch

Plenty of flavors meld well with coffee, lemon is not one of them.


----------



## Faust

If you are an espresso connoisseur I would leave the lemon on the saucer. When I enjoy an espresso I want to taste/smell the espresso aromas. Who knows, it might be a god shot.


----------



## Howard

Hitch said:


> Plenty of flavors meld well with coffee, lemon is not one of them.


Why would you put a lemon wedge in espresso?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Personally I believe our local Barista is pandering to our (assumed) sense of worldliness. When it comes right down to it, he/she doesn't know why it's being placed on your saucer and you have no idea what to do with it...kinda like that sprig of parsley with which the restauranteurs seem wont to top our smashed potatoes.


----------



## salgy

eagle2250 said:


> When it comes right down to it, he/she doesn't know why it's being placed on your saucer and you have no idea what to do with it...


Food nerd time: the lemon peel (not wedge as suggested above) has its origins in Ancient Rome (it is actually known as a cafe romana) where their fear of germs & disease (the leading cause of death in ancient times) led them to "clean" the rim of their cups with the bitter/acidic lemon peel... Most people just discard the "garnish", but if you hold the peel just right & fold the inside of the lemon towards the outside you will release a fine mist of lemon oil which adds just a tiny amount of citric acid to the espresso that "brightens" the flavors... Side note, citric acid is also flammable, and if you do the above over a lit lighter, you will make a small fire ball... So, to summarize, if you don't use the lemon in the coffee, show off to your friends & show them that lemons are flammable!



eagle2250 said:


> kinda like that sprig of parsley with which the restauranteurs seem wont to top our smashed potatoes.


Come on, eagle, we haven't been doing this since the 80's, why the bad rap?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Perhaps you are right my friend...
.....but alas, they did it as recently as mid December 2012, at Kelsey's Steakhouse, right here in lovely downtown Valparaiso, IN. Perhaps we catch on rather slowly out here in Hoosierville!


----------



## salgy

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Perhaps you are right my friend...
> .....but alas, they did it as recently as mid December 2012, at Kelsey's Steakhouse, right here in lovely downtown Valparaiso, IN. Perhaps we catch on rather slowly out here in Hoosierville!


Steak houses are notoriously slow in adapting... They're all about "tradition"...


----------



## Jovan

Interesting. I've heard of this before, but the last traditional Italian café I went to didn't serve their espresso like that.


----------

